# 5x5 V 3-4x10



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

What are the opposing effects of these two typical rep ranges? Previously I've always been on strength orientated programmes and encouraged to do 5x5 rep ranges for the compound lifts. I've always been told the 5x5 is the best to build strength and power. So with that said what is the benefits of higher reps? Does this result in a bigger, better sculpted muscle? As oppose to a more powerful one?

As said in my previous thread I'm currently in the process of completely changing my approach to training. Every day of my 4 day split starts with a compound: Squat, Bench, Dead Lift, OHP. Should I keep these 4 lifts at 5x5 or make them all 4x10?


----------



## Trev182 (Sep 24, 2013)

3-5rep range is for strength and power (Powerlifters)

8-12 is commonly scene as the hypertrophy range (muscle building) (Bodybuilders)

Currently I do 5x5 for compounds and 5x8-12 for accessory work.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Ok thanks. Thing is I play rugby so I'm thinking it might be a good idea to leave the main compounds at 5x5 so I don't lose any strength and add volume to the rest of my exercises to activate the muscle building, does that sound ok?


----------



## Trev182 (Sep 24, 2013)

Bataz said:


> Ok thanks. Thing is I play rugby so I'm thinking it might be a good idea to leave the main compounds at 5x5 so I don't lose any strength and add volume to the rest of my exercises to activate the muscle building, does that sound ok?


Sounds similar to what im doing, im doing it for boxing though.


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Definitely stick to lower heavy reps for compounds I can't imagine carrying around a lot of muscle would be a lot of fun for 80 mins

Remember reading about Andrew Sheridan who was told to cool it on weights as it was starting to work against him

think he had some pretty impressive powerlifting numbers too


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

jimmy26 said:


> Definitely stick to lower heavy reps for compounds I can't imagine carrying around a lot of muscle would be a lot of fun for 80 mins
> 
> Remember reading about Andrew Sheridan who was told to cool it on weights as it was starting to work against him
> 
> think he had some pretty impressive powerlifting numbers too


Yeah I think that's the best idea. I don't really want to lose strength while I'm playing but on the other hand I do want to build a better physique so think I will just have to find some common ground to accommodate my goals.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I always do 5x5 on compounds and 8 on anything else


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Just my opinion but i think to much emphasis can be placed on rep ranges.

Simply rules of thumb such as:

1-5 strenght / power

6-12 hypertrophy

13+ endurance

Are fairly decent but don't be tricked into thinking you can't grow on 1-5 or 13+ so long as the weight keeps going up and your intensity is there the difference between 5 x 5 or 4 x 6 or 3 x 8 for most people is going to be marginal.

No saying they don't matter but there nothing magical that happens when you cross the "rep range barriers".


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

I struggle to grow with 8-12+ ranges. I respond better to lower reps. I don't know why this is.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Gynosaur said:


> I struggle to grow with 8-12+ ranges. I respond better to lower reps. I don't know why this is.


Everyone is different mate, the general rules don't apply to everyone. I gain more strength in an 8-12 range than I did doing 5x5 which many would consider to be abnormal. Gained almost no size whatsoever doing 5x5 for 6 weeks either.


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

I've been thinking of incorporating both rep ranges into my next workout plan. Say, something like stronglifts where workout A is done at 5x5 then workout B at 5x5 followed by workout A at 3x10 and workout B at 3x10 ....repeat.

Strength and hypertrophy revolving week on week.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

there is no set way to go one way or the other, you have to try out everyhting to find the sweet spot. but 5x5 is more likely to build strength so start there and go to less sets more volume over the months if you dont see progression


----------

